# Red Scolopendra Morsitans



## richoman_3 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is probably my faveourite pede.
an absolute stunner !!!


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 21, 2011)

Do want.


----------



## woody101 (Mar 21, 2011)

i get asked all the time why keep snakes ??? but now im asking that same thing why keep pedes


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 21, 2011)

They make my skin crawl!


----------



## andrew_p (Mar 21, 2011)

what do thay eat??small children?


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 21, 2011)

haha thanks guys,
they eat crickets, and yes small children if your that cruel :O


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2011)

nice ! where do you find all these bugs ?


----------



## hazza0 (Mar 21, 2011)

i would hate to get stung by one of them


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 21, 2011)

That is so cool, I'm gonna have to pick your brain about them now, you brought this on yourself lol.

Do you need a license to keep one and how hard are they to maintain and obtain?


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 21, 2011)

being in Vic sarah we dont find these here, (only common cormocephalus species)
i buy most of mine .

@pinoy : glad to hear you like them , dont need any licence to keep inverts. what state are you in?, pedes are everywhere in bushlands if you know where to look , rocks,bark etc. They are fast so be prepared, quite simple to keep, cocopeat+ sand mix, make sure the container is escape proof, feed them crickets twice a week, easy 
id doubt you will find any the colours ive been posting yet (morsitans), but you should find some other nice pedes! - tiger rubripes for example, BIG pedes which are comming in qld


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm in Sydney and wouldn't know where to start to collect some?
Can you buy them anywhere?


----------



## andrew_p (Mar 21, 2011)

have to take pictures or a vid of it eating


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 21, 2011)

^^Second that^, would love to see it!


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 21, 2011)

a few petshops sell rubripes (will post pics of them now  )
but they usually want a high price, go to your local bushland mate, bound to find some cormocephalus


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 21, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> being in Vic sarah we dont find these here, (only common cormocephalus species)
> i buy most of mine .
> 
> @pinoy : glad to hear you like them , dont need any licence to keep inverts. what state are you in?, pedes are everywhere in bushlands if you know where to look , rocks,bark etc. They are fast so be prepared, quite simple to keep, cocopeat+ sand mix, make sure the container is escape proof, feed them crickets twice a week, easy
> id doubt you will find any the colours ive been posting yet (morsitans), but you should find some other nice pedes! - tiger rubripes for example, BIG pedes which are comming in qld



If you ever want me 2 hook you up with some W/C pedes, give me a yell. I step outside in sydney and they are everywhere. Might catch some for myself if its legal next time I'm up there anyway.


Will


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 21, 2011)

wiz-fiz said:


> If you ever want me 2 hook you up with some W/C pedes, give me a yell. I step outside in sydney and they are everywhere. Might catch some for myself if its legal next time I'm up there anyway.
> 
> 
> Will


 
itd be great if you could grab some pics of the ones you find will


----------



## sunshines (Mar 22, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I'm in Sydney and wouldn't know where to start to collect some?
> Can you buy them anywhere?


Blue mountains! i got afew from there, n some other nice looking smaller types of pedes.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 22, 2011)

sunshines said:


> Blue mountains! i got afew from there, n some other nice looking smaller types of pedes.


 
got any pics?


----------

